# SKURT



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

Has anyone done this? On-demand rental car delivery service, they just got started in Los Angeles. $26 dollars per "mission". You gotta purchase commercial insurance otherwise you're liable for any and all damage in the 30k+ car until you hand the keys to your client. Decent gig otherwise.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Marcobjj said:


> Has anyone done this? On-demand rental car delivery service, they just got started in Los Angeles. $26 dollars per "mission". You gotta purchase commercial insurance otherwise you're liable for any and all damage in the 30k+ car until you hand the keys to your client. Decent gig otherwise.


I have applied but haven't heard back yet


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

So, you have to travel to the car rental place, pick up the car, deliver the car, and then Uber back home?


----------



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> So, you have to travel to the car rental place, pick up the car, deliver the car, and then Uber back home?


I take the Metro back home personally as I live in far north LA County and Skurt in Hollywood.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Marcobjj said:


> I take the Metro back home personally as I live in far north LA County and Skurt in Hollywood.


Like how many delieveries you get each day. I have on boarding session tomorrow


----------



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

In the two days that I've worked so far it's been slow. Only a couple of pings in 3-4 hours, at least in the west hollywood hub. They changed the payment system it's no longer $26 flat per delivery, it's a mileage system.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah I know but now it is the slow time now. I went to their on boarding session. I thin downtown may be better. We will see


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Marcobjj said:


> Has anyone done this? On-demand rental car delivery service, they just got started in Los Angeles. $26 dollars per "mission". You gotta purchase commercial insurance otherwise you're liable for any and all damage in the 30k+ car until you hand the keys to your client. Decent gig otherwise.


Have you stated yet I am activated now. The process was easy and hassle free


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Marcobjj said:


> Has anyone done this? On-demand rental car delivery service, they just got started in Los Angeles. $26 dollars per "mission". You gotta purchase commercial insurance otherwise you're liable for any and all damage in the 30k+ car until you hand the keys to your client. Decent gig otherwise.


Your commercial insurance $8000 year to make $26 the whole day ! You are smart boy!


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

No need to purchase a commercial insurance. Nobody has it nor they want you to do it. Also, the company has commercial insurance.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ab85 said:


> No need to purchase a commercial insurance. Nobody has it nor they want you to do it. Also, the company has commercial insurance.


So who pick you up when you deliver the car?


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

No one you just use bicycles or scooter or public transportation


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ab85 said:


> No one you just use bicycles or scooter or public transportation


I like that bicycle!!


----------

